# Shopnotes plans



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

Have never made anything using the plans out of any of the issues. I see alot of things in them that are very inventive and would be very handy to have around. Most of the things that are made such as the jigs they make of cabinet grade plywood or that's what it looks like to me. Is there any reason that I couldn't make the same thing but just use regular ply albeit same thickness or is there a reason why they use it?

I am new to all this and I always liked woodworking when I took shop class in high school but that was 20 years ago. Thanks.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

the more expensive ply is a bit stronger because there aren't any voids in the inner layers. The cheaper stuff is often patched and sometimes you get unlucky and the piece you cut out is half patch and weak. The face veneers of the cabinet grade is also finer, easier then to smooth and a lot of their jigs are made to slide over things. But that doesn't mean you have to always use the expensive plywood. If the jig isn't for precision work and it's going to be abused and used up then just use whatever will get you through the project. I like ShopNotes - they've given me a lot of knowledge over the years with only the occasional "here's another way to store/cut your sandpaper" tip, but a few of their jigs are just too high on the gizmosity scale.


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah. Alot of there stuff they have a hardware list full of plastic knobs and things of that nature which is ridiculous because alot of it is half of what the materials would cost. They look neat but it's kinda fairy tale to me. I do like the book though. I just got a subscription!


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I always buy Construction grade and never from the Big box store. I have to actually see the ply before it goes in my car.

Top grade ply is too expensive for me so I use what is called here CD grade. One side is usually very good and a quality plywood supplier values what he accepts. 

I have made a lot of Shop Notes plans but have to tweak them a bit. The best was the adaption of the adjustable outfeed table for planer snipe. MY Planer does not really snipe but I adapted the same principle for my small 6 inch bench top jointer so it has a bigger out feed table that could be adjusted to exact;ly level with the outfeeed table. 

I used 1 inch construction grade plywood and it looks good and is very sturdy.

So , to answer your query you can use lower grade but if you want Shop Notes to feature it in a Shop Special maybe not.

pete


----------



## ToddKY (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't care if I get featured in the book. I was just curious Really if anyone has made anything they have with regular ply. I would just like to make a few things that would make my time safer and easier. 

Just want to say thank you also. This is a great place and is very informative.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm just finishing up a flip top tool stand, original plans are either Shop Notes or Wood Magazine. It has, however morphed from double thick walls of cabinet grade plywood to an open frame of 2x4 studs. The 1/2" steel rod to pivot the top has morphed into a hunk of 1/2" iron pipe (7/8" OD). The bottom mount drawer slides changed to two strips of Polyethelene for the drawer to slide on... 
Plans just get ya started then you fill in blanks as the budget allows:smile:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

ToddKY said:


> I don't care if I get featured in the book. I was just curious Really if anyone has made anything they have with regular ply. I would just like to make a few things that would make my time safer and easier.
> 
> Just want to say thank you also. This is a great place and is very informative.


 
The plans just give you an idea. ordinary plywood is ok, Just check it out first. I use what I can salvage. 

Pete


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I generally buy what Home Depot sells as "cabinet ply" -- it runs, in my area, about $2/sheet more than the regular stuff when it's on sale, which it has been for the last year or more. I have used regular ply, but it needed a lot of sanding to be smooth.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A lot of my jigs are made with MDO or MDF. Most of those are pretty much single use or used rarely. If a jig is going to be used frequently, I'll use Baltic Birch or Apple Ply. 
In the past, I've tried the cheaper route and always ended up having to reinforce the edges with Bondo, or the like. At 71 years of age, I don't have enough time left to spend it filling and sanding edges and faces of cheap plywood. I'll spend the extra money, instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as the plastic star knobs etc... I get mine with the Rockler Universal T track kits when they go on sale... Way cheaper than buying them by the piece, and you get the T track as a bonus...

I haven't built to many Shop Notes projects, but I did build a couple of clamshell cabinets out of plans from Wood Magazine using Aracuo "Cabinet Grade" sanded pine ply from Home Depot. The thickness was off a hair from spec, and caused a little bit of a clearance problem with the doors opening / closing until I got after it with a sander. 

True cabinet grade hardwood ply is terribly expensive, but void free, and much stronger than the various construction grades, and the good stuff you will not find at a big box store... 

All in all, for the jigs and fixtures I want to build anyway... The Aracuo ply is fine...


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

dbhost said:


> True cabinet grade hardwood ply is terribly expensive, but void free, and much stronger than the various construction grades, and the good stuff you will not find at a big box store...
> 
> All in all, for the jigs and fixtures I want to build anyway... The Aracuo ply is fine...


 
--------------------

Looks like dbhost and i are on the same page regarding the big box store plywood.

I get my plywood from a speciality Plywood seller. He has stores all over Australia and the one here is one of his biggest importers of ply, other stores within 100 kms draw stock from him.His prices are cheaper than the big box store plus the quality is way better. Furniture grade plywood ( possibly the same as your cabinet grade )is more than double the cost of the ply I use. 

I use the next level down which I think is CD grade and it is Luan. One side is very good and mostly devoid of imperfections and knots the other D grade will have a few.

The ply that is sold in the big box store here is no way near the quality and is rubbish. The Luan I use comes from Brazil I think and I guess that is where yours come from. It is cut to Imperial measurement not Metric so I guess it is for your market.

Pete


----------

